# Mounting Treadmill Motor To A Mill, How To?



## Rickyoneshoe (Mar 11, 2016)

Trying to get ideas on how to mount the motor on my mill, the original motors are shot so I have come across a couple of treadmill motors I hope to use on the power feed and the spindle. The mill is an Woodhouse Mitchell 369. Would be interested to see pictures from anyone who has done dc motor conversions on thier machines. I will try to post pictures of the motors and the mill as soon as I get them apart


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 11, 2016)

I can't help with a treadmill motor, but be patient, someone will speak up.  I did use windshield wiper motors for the X drive and the head on my PM25. I don't have rapid, but I don't have to crank, either.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 11, 2016)

Rickyoneshoe said:


> Trying to get ideas on how to mount the motor on my mill, the original motors are shot so I have come across a couple of treadmill motors I hope to use on the power feed and the spindle. The mill is an Woodhouse Mitchell 369. Would be interested to see pictures from anyone who has done dc motor conversions on thier machines. I will try to post pictures of the motors and the mill as soon as I get them apart


I fabricated a couple of big U-bolts and a rubber spacer to mount a treadmill motor to my Logan but it seems like every treadmill motor has a different custom mount.  We'll need pictures of yours.


----------



## hman (Mar 12, 2016)

I recently mounted a treadmill motor onto a drill press.  Perhaps you can use the same idea for your mill, assuming your motor has the same kind of bracket.  The one on mine was ~⅛" steel, spot welded to the motor housing.  I cut both sides of the bracket off about 1 3/16" away from the motor shell, drilled some holes in the remnants, and screwed the bracket to a ½" aluminum plate.  Then I bolted the plate to the motor mount plate of the drill press.


Here are some quick-and-dirty drawings I made ...


----------



## Rickyoneshoe (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice job on the drill press mount. Wont quite work for my application. Curious as to how you did the stepped pulley ? I will need something like that for mine.


----------



## hman (Mar 13, 2016)

Didn't want to have to deal with the threaded shaft on the motor, and had no good way to chuck the flywheel on my relatively small lathe.  So I left the original flywheel/multi-groove pulley intact and bored out the step pulley for a slip fit over the multi-groove.  The original setscrew hole was machined away, so I added two new ones 90º apart at the base of one of the belt grooves.  See screenshot below.  Original shape on left, bored-out on right.  Purple color indicates threaded surfaces.


----------



## hman (Mar 13, 2016)

Just found the original drawings ...


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice work hman. Thanx


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 10, 2016)

hman - another similar option would be to turn up and thread an appropriate stub to screw the flywheel onto. Then you can turn down that multi V rib to press your bored pulley on. That's what I'm (slowly) in the process of doing for my drill press. I do have a countershaft on the DP so I can get away with a single pulley on the motor and the 5 step countershaft/ spindle pulleys.


----------



## hman (Apr 10, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> hman - another similar option would be to turn up and thread an appropriate stub to screw the flywheel onto. Then you can turn down that multi V rib to press your bored pulley on. That's what I'm (slowly) in the process of doing for my drill press. I do have a countershaft on the DP so I can get away with a single pulley on the motor and the 5 step countershaft/ spindle pulleys.


All good ideas.  I'd considered doing away with the countershaft, but that would have meant either turning the original motor pulley upside down, or else modifying the original countershaft pulley.  Either case would have required making an additional part (the stub).  I just decided to push the "lazy" button.

LucknowKen - thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 10, 2016)

you can still do exactly as you propose, but by making a threaded stub arbor you can now easily hold the flywheel on your lathe - should have thought of posting a picture but I was in a hurry 





you can just see the end of the arbor with the 60deg center drilled in the end of it in the 1st pic. That's an Atlas 618 so I'm pretty sure it would fit on your lathe, even if it's a 7x14


----------

